# Magifoam, Actimousse, or Bilt Hamber Auto Foam?



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

As in the title. Looking for a snow foam that cleans well. This will be my first time using snow foam.

Which of the three listed would you recommend, and where's the cheapest place to purchase?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

I've also been recommended Meguiars Hyper Wash?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (ANSF) would be a better choice IMO, but you'll get about 100 different recommendations on here.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Magifoam is so so over rated

Out of them 3 I'd choose bilt hamber though


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

magifoam!!!!

much better than ANSF in my opinion


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I have used both VP ANSF and Bilt Hamber autofoam through a pressure sprayer and both have the same good performance. Of the two, ANSF smells nicer if that is important to you. 

You would probably be ok with either of these through a snow-foam lance: both have good reviews when applied this way too.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Jord said:


> Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam (ANSF) would be a better choice IMO, but you'll get about 100 different recommendations on here.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bilt Hamber autofoam for me


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Bilt Hamber for me. It's not the foamiest, but I think it cleans the best.


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies all. Cleaning performance is what matters most to me, without disturbing the wax protection. I've decided that the look and smell of the foam are a bonus, and not essential.

My local detailer sells a valet pro snow foam for £20 per 5 litres, but I'm not sure which version it is, unless valet pro only do one snow foam?


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

So many choices and different opinions, but there doesn't appear to be one that stands out from the crowd. I see quite a lot people recommend Magifoam, and it appears to produce decent looking foam, but I'm not convinced on the performance. Would be nice if somebody offered a batch of samples that could be purchased.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

From what I've used, the thinner foams clean a lot better. 

Ie auto finesse avalanche, car chem, bilt hamber all clean way better than magifoam, super snow foam and one of the auto smart ones I used 

With the exception of obsession wax which is very thick but cleans amazingly well too


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Never tried Autofoam, but since it has some Surfex in it, it prob also cleans the best.. Magifoam is my fav though.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think whatever foam you're using, a good thorough rinse off afterwards is essential,not just a quick spray with the PW then onto 2BM,as is the quality of LSP, in that the dirt won't 'stick' as much to well sealed paint. Foams that cling for 20-30 minutes as claimed by some don't always clean as well as others that are of a more runny consistency,and are a pain to rinse out of panel gaps,as I found with magifoam on my tailgate drain channels. Also there's a trade off between foams that really clean and ones that protect your lsp.

Mike


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

Cheers gents. Think I'm swaying towards the auto foam at present.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

The BH auto foam clean really well in a spray, just adjust the percentage as you want, I use it at 8/10% .
My magifoam is full of dust now...
And didn't found AF avalanche very good at cleaning, even at high percentage.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Where abouts are you? Anywhere near Gloucestershire? Happy to give you a couple 100ml of autofoam to try.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

From my testing Best Cleaner Bilt Hamber Autofoam, Close Second Autosmart Actimouse xls, not even in the running is the Magifoam poor cleaner i found.


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

Suba said:


> Where abouts are you? Anywhere near Gloucestershire? Happy to give you a couple 100ml of autofoam to try.


Unfortunately I'm in Lancashire, but I appreciate the offer. I'd be happy to pay postage though. Would be nice to try a few samples without it breaking the bank. Getting hold of my local AutoSmart rep is proving tricky.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Out of the 3 you've suggested I've only used Magifoam  but can highly recommend Carchem snowfoam :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Bilt hamber out of them without a doubt. 

Don't rate Autosmart foams. So glad am almost finished my ultra mouse. Won't be buying more. 

Carchem is my new foam.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Just avoid AF Avalanche and you should be fine.


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

Does CarChem offer a good balance of value for money and decent cleaning results? Where do you guys source yours from, and do you use it neat or diluted in your lance bottle?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Theshabster said:


> Does CarChem offer a good balance of value for money and decent cleaning results? Where do you guys source yours from, and do you use it neat or diluted in your lance bottle?


From carchem direct.

1 inch in bottom of lance bottle topped up with water


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I like the BiltHamber autofoam for it's cleaning ability - it's definitely the most miserly when it comes to actual foaming though and you need to put more in the bottle than others (based on the flow rate of my PW it's about 1/3 of the bottle where as most others are about an inch)


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Magifoam is the only one i have used out of the three but as been said, i really rate carchem :thumb:


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Just avoid AF Avalanche and you should be fine.


+1 water has even more cleaning power lol!

and dodo juice ifoam is also good


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

Not in ur list but orchard auto care snow foam is very very good might be worth a go


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The problem with this poll is that most people voting have only used one so think it's the best

Very few have actually tried all 3


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Bilt Hamber stuff was reviewed a while ago and cleaned better in a shorter time than Magi Foam. I bought the latter as you needed to use a lot more Bilt Hamber which seemed to work out rather expensive. Bilt Hamber stand by their products so if you buy from their website and you really hate it they will likely reimbuse you. As stated above power washing technique and LSP used influences peoples opinions.

Magi Foam cleans well enough for me as follow up with 2BM anyways most times as its fine on its own for a maintenance wash when time and weather dictate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Tried the three you mention, current go to is this one..

http://envyvaleting.com/products_info.asp?id=188


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> The problem with this poll is that most people voting have only used one so think it's the best
> 
> Very few have actually tried all 3


I realise this, but thought that some people may have tried a couple of the options. I wasn't necessarily expecting replies from people who have tried all three.

Again, thanks very much for the contributions gents.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Theshabster said:


> I realise this, but thought that some people may have tried a couple of the options. I wasn't necessarily expecting replies from people who have tried all three.
> 
> Again, thanks very much for the contributions gents.


What I meant was, if the people voting had tried them all, magifoam would have alot fewer votes and bh would be even higher 

Magifoam is for people who want to be like 'look at me my cars pretty in snow foam' but really it does fak all :lol:


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

My thoughts exactly. Initially I wanted my car to look like it had been covered in a blanket of snow, but then I gave myself a good slap and realised what the point of using snow foam really is - To remove as much surface dirt as possible prior to washing your vehicle with a mitt (or similar), to prevent swirls e.t.c. occurring. Plus I'd like to use the foam for intermediate washes during winter, when I'm limited by light & time, so good cleaning results is top of my priority list. I'm just glad I've realised this prior to spending loads trying different foams!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

None of the above.


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> None of the above.


Would you mind elaborating on that with your preferred solution?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Tried magifoam - great foaming, not so good cleaning

Got Bilt hamber now - alright foaming, great cleaning. Buying again when this 5L bottle runs out.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Theshabster said:


> Unfortunately I'm in Lancashire, but I appreciate the offer. I'd be happy to pay postage though. Would be nice to try a few samples without it breaking the bank. Getting hold of my local AutoSmart rep is proving tricky.


Just trying to find something to send it in (something that won't leak!). Once I have a suitable container I will send a sample of autofoam up North ;-)


----------



## Theshabster (Jun 8, 2014)

Suba said:


> Just trying to find something to send it in (something that won't leak!). Once I have a suitable container I will send a sample of autofoam up North ;-)


Really appreciate it, thanks very much.
Does it interfere with/strip any wax or sealant that's present on the car?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Theshabster said:


> Really appreciate it, thanks very much.
> Does it interfere with/strip any wax or sealant that's present on the car?


Doesn't strip wax or sealant in normal dilutions (well, like any cleaner it probably does over time.) Up the strength and it will start affecting LSP's.

PM me your address and I will pop a sample of auto-foam in the post (using a carrier that accepts liquids ;-)


----------



## redbull3k7 (May 18, 2014)

Nice post just starting out in this mine field of products and was wondering which one to try first


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

balz said:


> magifoam!!!!
> 
> much better than ANSF in my opinion


It may clean slightly better, but then it is very alkaline.

Choose your Pre-Wash to suit your LSP and consider the impact it will have.


----------

